# Travelling to Germany on JSV



## prashantranalkar

Hi,

Prashant here....

I have got my JSV and will be travelling to Germany in Dec. Can anyone suggest which city would be an affordable option to land in and also search for SAP SD jobs?
How do I search for PG accommodation in Germany as Rental ones are expensive and have a lot of hassles involved?
How do I go about my Job search? Any tips from any experienced people out there?


----------



## spasunuri

Hi Prashant,
This is Sreenivas, from hyderabad.

I am also planning to apply for Job Seeker Visa from Chennai (as my state falls under this German Embassy). As of now Chennai consulate does not show any slots available to book for Job seeker Visa. Can you please let me know how and when did you book the slot?


----------



## nisi

prashantranalkar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Prashant here....
> 
> I have got my JSV and will be travelling to Germany in Dec. Can anyone suggest which city would be an affordable option to land in and also search for SAP SD jobs?
> How do I search for PG accommodation in Germany as Rental ones are expensive and have a lot of hassles involved?
> How do I go about my Job search? Any tips from any experienced people out there?


Hi Prasant,

Congratulation....
All the best for getting your dream job.

Could you please share your job hunting experience there.


----------



## rajkirangudi

*Need help*

Hi Prashant,

I am also SAP Consultant planning for JSV,could you please share your mail id to [removed by moderator - please do not post personal information on an open forum]




prashantranalkar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Prashant here....
> 
> I have got my JSV and will be travelling to Germany in Dec. Can anyone suggest which city would be an affordable option to land in and also search for SAP SD jobs?
> How do I search for PG accommodation in Germany as Rental ones are expensive and have a lot of hassles involved?
> How do I go about my Job search? Any tips from any experienced people out there?


----------

